# Lectura de niveles en un tanque



## cripy192 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola bueno el motivo de mi pregunta es respecto a que me han dejado un proyecto, este proyecto trata sobre la lectura de niveles de un reservorio de agua, en este caso el reservorio esta lleno a las 8am y conforme pase el dia el reservorio se va vaceando. y quiero que me lea a que nivel va el reservorio a las 9am, a las 10am, 11am...etc hasta las 11pm, lectura a cada hora. algo de 16 lecturas de niveles. el reservorio contiene solo agua potable (agua limpia), y necesito que esas lecturas de niveles las guarde en una memoria para en la noche poder IR a recogerlas.  me habian comentado de un sensor de proximidad, pero me gustaria saber cual es el circuito de control que puedo utilizar para este sensor, y como funciona exactamente.... con un objeto que flote?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2008)

Con alguno de estos mides la presión de columna de agua.

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/9/0ofoa16hsdz2zllyyszactfo787y.pdf
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag45.html

Digitalizas el valor analógico con un conversor AD
Guardas el valor tomado con una memoria y un PIC o con una PC

Busca en el foro "medidor and nivel"


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 15, 2008)

Fogonazo gracias por tu respuesta, pero el hecho es que la columna del reservorio es de concreto armado y no se si el sensor de presion podria actuar bien en ese tipo de columna...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

Funcionara perfecto, ya que solo mide la presión del liquido, esta presión es directamente proporcional a la altura del liquido.
Para el agua es aproximadamente 1 Kg/Cm^2 cada 10 m de altura de agua.
El sensor ni siquiera es necesario que se moje, ya que puedes trasladar la presión a través de una manguera "Seca" al transductor.


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hola fogonazo, bueno a que te refieres con trasladar la presión a través de una manguera "Seca" al transductor?. donde iria el sensor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

El sensor se puede colocar (Por ejemplo) en la tapa de tanque y se conecta mediante una manguera que va hasta el fondo del tanque, esta manguera estará llena de aire (Seca) que al no tener donde escapar tampoco dejara entrar el agua.
Sobre el sensor tendrás la presión de la columna de agua descontando la presión de la columna de aire, que para estos valores es despreciable.


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 16, 2008)

hi fogonazo, gracias x tu ayuda bueno suponiendo que eligo este sensor http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag45.html que me recomendaste, y hago todo lo que me dijiste, este sensor no tienen circuito de control? va directo al AD? y si lo tiene, te agradeceria mucho si me lo puedes proporcionar.


----------



## damper (Oct 16, 2008)

para medir niveles de tankes, se puede utilizar un LIT (transmisor indicador de nivel) de lectura local y remota, con o sin contacto, de las marcas Krohne o Vega.

www.meditecna.com.ar

Slds. cordiales.
Adrian.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

cripy192 dijo:
			
		

> ......este sensor no tienen circuito de control? va directo al AD? y si lo tiene, te agradeceria mucho si me lo puedes proporcionar.



¿ Que altura de líquido posee tu tanque (Lleno) ? 



> SX01DN	DIFERENCIAL	0 - 1 psi	20 psi	48 (mV/psi)



Con este puede llegar a medir hasta 10m, suponiendo que llegues a ese nivel, el sensor te dará una tensión de 48mV.
Yo mandaría esa señal a un operacional con ganancia 20,8 para conseguir 1 V con 10 m de altura, y de allí al conversor AD.


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Fogonazo gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda, bueno el tanque tiene una altura de 6 metros y el agua alcanza hasta 5.3 metros si no me equivoco, ademas el tanque tiene 24 metrs de diametro. ¿Sabes que opam comercial me da esa ganancia de la que me hablas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

Cualquiera, habría que ver un poco de alimentarlo con una fuente simple para NO emplear fuente partida (+V 0 -V)


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Con alguno de estos mides la presión de columna de agua.
> 
> http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/9/0ofoa16hsdz2zllyyszactfo787y.pdf
> http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag45.html
> ...



Hi fogonazo gracias por tu ayuda, bueno de acuerdo a lo que me dijiste ia lo tengo claro ahora viene la otra parte ia se que digitalizo el valor y lo convierto a digital, bueno estaba pensando en utilizar el ADC0804, y este me convierte a digital, el hecho es q despues de este conversor sigue un pic no? pero donde lo coloco al pic? y que tipo de pic me serviria? y ademas qu memoria utilizaria?


----------



## javielchispas (Oct 22, 2008)

No se si lo he visto o me lo invento, pero, ¿un encoder adaptado al acero que mantiene una boya contrapesada mediante una polea bien protegida, no daría esa resolución? 
Se podria dejar que la boya se sumergiera un poco para evitar la posible inestabilidad de la superficie, y aplicarle los coeficientes de la temperatura. 
Pregunto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2008)

javielchispas dijo:
			
		

> No se si lo he visto o me lo invento, pero, ¿un encoder adaptado al acero que mantiene una boya contrapesada mediante una polea bien protegida, no daría esa resolución?
> Se podria dejar que la boya se sumergiera un poco para evitar la posible inestabilidad de la superficie, y aplicarle los coeficientes de la temperatura.
> Pregunto.



Algo así ?


----------



## javielchispas (Oct 23, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Algo así ?



¡ Si, algo así !...

La verdad que tenía en mente lo mismo, pero la contrapesa exterior al tanque para que la boya pueda estar sumergida en su totalidad, pongamos unos 5 cm, de manera que en un depósito al aire, no le afecte el viento.

La de tu dibujo no la había visto nunca. Es una curiosa aplicación de pesos y densidades.


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 29, 2008)

disculpen alguien tiene la interface entre el adc, el pic 16f84 u otro y la pc ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2008)

cripy192 dijo:
			
		

> disculpen alguien tiene la interface entre el adc, el pic 16f84 u otro y la pc ?



Léete esto hacia el final hay algo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/117736/


----------



## cripy192 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola fogonazo, habia estado leyendo y mas o menos ia tengo la idea, en el proyecto, del circuito de sensado del nivel de agua, le sigue en Adc en este caso habia pensado en el 0804, y luego del adc el microntrolador, habia pensado n el pic 16F84, como este pìc tiene memoria EEPROM, ahi almacenos los datos que me bote el sensor. eso seria todo verdad? o me falta algun otro paso?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola
Puede utilizar un flotador como en que biene en el siguiente enlace. esta muy abajo de las paginas.
http://www.pedrollo.com/Pedrollo2006/Documents/ES/ACCESSORI.pdf
Son los de color amarillo con azul. trae unos cables donde se conecta la corriente electrica y la bomba.
[/COLOR] 
en este otro enlace viene un sistema que hay que desarrollar, se ve rudimentario, pero se puede mejorar.
*http://www.atp.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/DynLAB/dynlabmodules/Examples/WhatIsControl/WaterLevel5.html*
 
*saludos*
*a sus ordenes*


----------

